# Buckwheat



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My new pup arrived this afternoon 💕
He’s about 3 months old. He’s not been around people and is a little worried about his new surroundings. But he seems very observant and mellow as he takes everything in! I’m very excited to see how he grows into his LGD role 🤩❤🍀
















with his biscuit coloring he’s going to be camouflaged in my dry hillsides and a little harder to spot than Luna is








Bailey was a little more excited about meeting him than he was to meet her. She was bouncing around while he was trying to sit calmly. Which one is the puppy again? 😆

















Poor boy barely got a chance to take things in before the goats came and happened to see him in the driveway. They were so curious about him! I think he felt a little overwhelmed with their numbers. Lol






















later on, once the goats got over their fascination with him and on to go eat, he had a chance to breathe and hang out. At dinner time he watched the goats go down the driveway to eat and then decided to trot down and see what was up. He stayed back and watched everything and Luna came and said hi to him again. I think she’s being pretty accepting of him so that is a relief.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

He is precious!💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He came down and checked out all the nooks and crannies in the goat pen after they ate too. Looked into all the shelters and barrels. Just getting used to everything. It won’t take him long to be comfortable with the routine 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yuki said:


> He is precious!💕


Thank you! I’m just so happy he’s finally here and seems like he’s going to stay out of trouble. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Lil Boogie @Moers kiko boars @MadHouse here’s my new pup 💕


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What a sweet looking boy! I love how calm he looks as he takes everything in!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

look how handsome m, seems super chill too


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How fluffy😍😍😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m in love with that big floof 😍. He looks like he’s a good boy!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I had to go outside in the dark last night cus I’d forgotten to put away a bunch of elm branches I cut that were in my pickup (supposed to show and then rain all day). And he was barking… Luna was out in the hills barking and he was barking at same thing I think. Or maybe they were barking cus I came out in the dark. Lol
He settled down after I talked to him some and told him things were ok and it was just me. Then I had to sit in the drive for a minute while luna, and my dads cow dog came over to get some loves. The pup came over and lay by me wagging his tail and was so close to letting me reach out, just not quite. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is so sweet looking, and it's wonderful that he is so chill. What breed is he?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations!
He looks like he is already liking his new home. I am glad the other dogs are all nice to him, and that he _almost_ lay close enough to you to let you touch him.
Is he neutered?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@MellonFriend I actually just got off the phone with the breeder to try to confirm his cross. Their main breed is Akbash from Turkey. They still have Great Pyrenees, and they’ve been really happy with the cross. They also have a Hungarian breed and he said his dominant male is the Hungarian (I think Kuvasz) so he might have some of that in him as well- which could be his biscuit coloring.

@MadHouse he came up and licked my hand a few times this morning and did let me pet him a bit a cpl different times. And then I did kind of hold on to him for a minute so I could take a pic. He has double dew claws on both his feet! Which I read helps him with climbing and agility, so I guess it’s not a bad thing. Lol









And he was born closer beginning of July, so he’s a month older than I thought at 4 months.
You were spot on @Moers kiko boars 😆

the breeders been super busy this year and he said the pups hadn’t had their shots yet so I’m going to schedule him a visit to the vets. He’s not fixed; but Luna is. And I’ll have to keep an eye on Bailey 😆


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

I have never seen double dew claws, but he's so cute!😋


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww hes BEAUTIFUL! He is doing a great Job! So happy for you. I wouldnt nueter him. You might want to get a female later and have a few pups to sell. Im thrilled hes letting you pet him. Hes warming up. He will be amazing! Congrats! Keep those pictures coming!!🤣😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I don’t think we will neuter him. My dad kind of has the mind set that they tend to get lazier when fixed. His cow dog got dog napped a cpl years ago and they had him neutered. He ended up getting him back and was plenty mad when he found that out 😆
He is really chill. He was acting a little more puppy like today while I was watching out the window. Tossing and chewing on on a cat tail stick, enjoying the light snow.
My daughter was worried he wasn’t in his house so I let her know his coat is meant for the weather and he’ll stay warm, but does know where he can shelter if he decides too 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

Do you think he will try to run off and breed with any female dog though? I've never had non neutered dog before, only non spayed female dogs. Never consider not neutering my LGD.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

SayYesToGoats said:


> Do you think he will try to run off and breed with any female dog though? I've never had non neutered dog before, only non spayed female dogs. Never consider not neutering my LGD.


We are 10 miles away from a town. And our nearest neighbors 4 miles away. I suppose a female coyote might try and lure him out, but I think he’ll be smarter than that. I’ll see if he seems to be thinking with his head or not… and if he seems too frustrated from his job I suppose we can deal with it then. Lol


----------



## SayYesToGoats (2 mo ago)

He's cute and sweet hope you have great luck with him! 😊 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

If you have to I’ve heard you can get the dog version of a vasectomy so they can’t breed but won’t interfere with hormones


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> If you have to I’ve heard you can get the dog version of a vasectomy so they can’t breed but won’t interfere with hormones


That interesting and maybe weird 😂
I’m not too worried about him honestly.
… watch in a cpl springs we have big old white coyotes running around 😜


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Our male Anatolian is intact and we've never had an issue. Now we do have perimeter fences, but still.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> … watch in a cpl springs we have big old white coyotes running around 😜


Gosh, Coydogs aren't any nicer than coyotes. It's possible CoyDogs are worse because they don't have that full natural fear of being close to humans and their farms. First, I did the laugh, then the wow, then the like, and then left it blank.

Truely hope your male doesn't chat up a receptive female coyote, the dominant male could mess him up badly.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It sounds like he’s doing such a great job and he is getting friendlier. He may never show a lot of affection, but just coming to be near you is his way of saying he loves you. 

From my experience, neutering doesn’t make a LGD lazier. At least, growing up with a pack of LGDs, it never once happened for us. They actually were more focused on their jobs than on mating. However, being a large breed, there’s a lot of studies that show waiting until the age of two to neuter has a lot of health advantages. We only kept the best of the best intact. We were very picky about the traits we bred. 

My guy now is probably one of the best I’ve ever had but I still plan on getting him neutered when he’s two. He’s one now and we haven’t had any issues with him wandering or anything to find a mate. We also have perimeter fencing though. So far, no female coyote has lured him either. But I do hear about it happening. I think some dogs are more prone to doing anything and everything to find a mate than others. Your boy seems like a level headed fella though. Who knows what hormones will do later on, but he sure sounds like he’s one of what I call “the thinkers.” Those are always my favorites. 

And as a side note, there are apparently coydogs around here. From what I’ve heard, they are much bolder, usually bigger, and more aggressive. Definitely not something I want anywhere near my farm. Luckily, I’ve never seen one (that I know of anyway), though we have plenty of coyotes.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@NigerianNewbie , I definitely don’t want coydogs around. Especially crossed with a large breed like Buckwheat. I don’t think that’ll happen. I have heard a pack will use a female who’s in heat to lure dogs out so the can attack them… but probably wouldn’t let breeding take place. Lol
Last year I search up coyote/ shepherd mixes and I guess some people have those. I got to thinking about it cus I’d let Bailey run around all day when she was in heat while my dad had his cow dogs gone working 😅
@FizzyGoats I’d also read about that before- I don’t remember where -that some herd owners always fix both their males and females since they want their dogs focused on the job at hand and not breeding or then attending pups. We did fix Luna, I think closer to 10 months old. Is the health benefits of waiting important to females as well as males? I was worried about her hanging out too close to my dads dog and getting a weird border collie/GP mix.
I’m not planning on breeding Buckwheat at all. I only ended up lucky to get this cross since I’d asked the breeder for a male pup. He thought he had a male from a younger straight GP litter, but they were all females, so he gave up one of his crosses. He said they’ve been really happy with the cross and thought we would too. And Buckwheat is very observant so it’s cool to watch him. I have been able to pet him a few times, but he still draws back if I’m reaching from the top. He likes it better if he kicks my hand and then I pet under his jaw. Lol 
I also don’t want to make him overly friendly so he bonds with us more than the herd. He’s still a little unsure of these weird sheep with horns 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> @FizzyGoats I’d also read about that before- I don’t remember where -that some herd owners always fix both their males and females since they want their dogs focused on the job at hand and not breeding or then attending pups. We did fix Luna, I think closer to 10 months old. Is the health benefits of waiting important to females as well as males? I was worried about her hanging out too close to my dads dog and getting a weird border collie/GP mix.
> I’m not planning on breeding Buckwheat at all. I only ended up lucky to get this cross since I’d asked the breeder for a male pup. He thought he had a male from a younger straight GP litter, but they were all females, so he gave up one of his crosses. He said they’ve been really happy with the cross and thought we would too. And Buckwheat is very observant so it’s cool to watch him. I have been able to pet him a few times, but he still draws back if I’m reaching from the top. He likes it better if he kicks my hand and then I pet under his jaw. Lol
> I also don’t want to make him overly friendly so he bonds with us more than the herd. He’s still a little unsure of these weird sheep with horns


Those weird sheep with horns take some getting used to. 

I usually fix females right around the age you fixed Luna, old enough for them to get some hormones in their body, but young enough to hopefully stave off other medical issues and an oops litter. That’s always my biggest concern honestly, the oops litters. 

Growing up, we had both fixed and intact dogs and they were honestly all great guardians, but mating and rearing pups does take away from the guardian duties but we had back up in place. But if you have no plans to breed him, I’d get him fixed when he’s older, especially if you have an intact female on (or even nearby) the farm. 

I’ll admit I love on my LGDs, probably too much, always have. Mine are big huggy bears who are deeply bonded to humans and their stock. I can go out to the middle of the field, lay my dog down and grab his legs and roll him from side to side. He sometimes falls asleep while I’m trimming his nails. I am always really hands on and like them used to being maneuvered and handled for those times I need to examine or groom them. I don’t think your pup would enjoy all that handling, so I’d likely take a different tactic with him. And I know exactly what you mean by when he boops your hands and asks for pets. Mine do that too. 

I used to be wary of crosses but my current guy is one (Komondor/GP) and is probably the best LGD I’ve had. My mind has been changed. Like yours, the mix is only LGD breeds, and that’s the important part. I’ve learned it’s more about the working lines and how they guard than it is about the specific breed. 

My mom’s last LGD was like your pup. Never super affectionate, wary of new people and things, but a really great guardian. The most affection she ever really showed was the occasional ask for pets, and mainly just trotting beside as we did chores or sitting close enough to touch us while we were taking a break. We respected the dog didn’t want to be touched a lot and showed affection in subtler ways.

I’ll be interested to hear how your pup does at the vet. I bet he does better than mine. My super tolerant boy was a big weenie. He was good but he was terrified of the small exam room. He was five months old when we got him and about six months old when I took him to the vet. He was already 117 lbs at that time, so it wasn’t like I could carry him. He was fine in the big open waiting room but it was a bit dramatic to get him in the tiny exam room. I thought he was going to hyperventilate. Now we just have the farm vet treat him but he’ll have to go in to be neutered, so that’ll be fun.


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

117 at 6 months????? What breed is he? Mine is about 40# at 4.5 months and I thought he was big.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@FizzyGoats how old was your boy when you got him? Luna was 5/6 months old already. She hates when I do her nail trims! And a huge baby at the vets… she’s 120# so about the size when your boy was a baby 😉
Buckwheat is getting a bit calmer - he’s let my daughter and my husband both pet him. So hopefully I can mess with his feet some and try and get him used to that. I’m sure he will be unhappy with me after I grab him to haul for a vet appointment but hopefully will forgive me. Lol
I think your moms dog sounds closer to both of mine tho! 
even my inside dog I got as a baby throws a fit at nail trim time and she should be used to being handled and played with 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Isaiah 11 goats said:


> 117 at 6 months????? What breed is he? Mine is about 40# at 4.5 months and I thought he was big.


 He is a mix of Komondor and Great Pyrenees. He hit his growth spurt early. He is a bit over one now and not a ton bigger. I think he’s about 130 lbs now and probably about as big as he’s going to get. 



Boer Mama said:


> @FizzyGoats how old was your boy when you got him? Luna was 5/6 months old already. She hates when I do her nail trims! And a huge baby at the vets… she’s 120# so about the size when your boy was a baby
> Buckwheat is getting a bit calmer - he’s let my daughter and my husband both pet him. So hopefully I can mess with his feet some and try and get him used to that. I’m sure he will be unhappy with me after I grab him to haul for a vet appointment but hopefully will forgive me. Lol
> I think your moms dog sounds closer to both of mine tho!
> even my inside dog I got as a baby throws a fit at nail trim time and she should be used to being handled and played with


My boy, Archer, was 5 months old when we got him and we were his third farm. I thought he’d be a mental mess. Both places were pretty hands off with their dogs but good to them and definitely started him right. He adjusted almost immediately. I wish I could say it is because I’m so wonderful, haha, but it is just his personality. He’s a very confident dog and I think that’s why he’s been so easy. 

Buckwheat sounds a lot like my mom’s dog. You really couldn’t have asked for a better guardian, so I have high hopes for Buckwheat. It’s so great he’s already letting others in the family pet him too. It sounds like he wants to work and is already doing so but he is the type to take his time, get his bearings, and make sure he’s got it all figured out. My dog is more the “hold my beer” dog. 

If it makes you feel any better, my farm dog (who is 85 lbs and sleeps on the couch because our 8 lb cat kicks him off his huge dog bed) is worse about nail trims than my LGD. I have to catch my farm dog when he’s very sleepy and totally relaxed and clips his nails then. My LGD I can walk up to whenever I want and lay him down, give him a little massage and trim all his nails, which I usually do right out in the pasture. He loses all confidence when Wondercide (natural flea and tick repellent spray) or NuStcok are involved. Then I’ve got a rodeo on my hands and I always end up the clown. 

Oh, the vet visits are never fun with these wild LGDs. But the good thing about being the meany who takes the dog to the vet, is you’re also the nice one who rescues them from the vet and takes them home. And they seem to remember the last part the most.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buckwheat follows me around to do chores and then sits outside the fence waiting when I go somewhere off limits.
He was jumping around wanting to play around with Bailey but as soon as I got my phone out is when he stopped and laid down 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

He looks as though he is fitting in perfectly! 💗💕


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks like he is feeling at home already! 
Great job!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He’s so cute! I love his soulful eyes.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh he is such a love bug already… look at him. He color coordinates with you farm too… nicely done


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Oh he is such a love bug already… look at him. He color coordinates with you farm too… nicely done


I know! His wheat color is going to camouflage into the dry hillsides in the summer 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## HBB (Apr 29, 2020)

We have an intact male Great Pyrenees and a couple intact females on the same property, sometimes just on the other side of the fence from him, and we’ve never had an issue with him getting out when they’re in heat. Might depend on the individual personalities though.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buckwheat and Luna came down and sat patiently while the goats ate. I did chores at about 3 this afternoon - trying to get them used to coming in earlier since it’s always dark when I get back home from kids activities now.
Wind was blowing and spitting snow 🥶
They didn’t seem to mind tho!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, such a great pic of the pooches. My dog loves that weather. They’re so crazy. But they are built for it. Mine will even stay out in thunderstorms.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I forgot to mention he has his vet apt in the morning. We shall see how long he holds a grudge! 😅
At least it should be frozen enough in the morning to avoid having a super muddy mess in the pickup. Maybe 😏


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Good luck at the vet! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I.hope Buckwheat does like my 2 big dumbies! They hid between my legs..lol they were smaller then. But they turned into mushy cowards with the vet! Good luck, let us know!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buckwheat did really well this morning. He piddled a little when I first held onto him with the pickup running and the door open. Thankfully that was the only time so no mess to clean inside the pickup!
He was nervous and shaking some driving into town. We kept Petting him and talking to him.








At the vets, I had to carry him in but I expected that. 😅 again, he was shaking a bit. No whining or trying to get away tho. There were some other dogs there, one was a really big hyper dog who was doing a lot of barking. I was pretty proud of him being calm.
















he 








He remained nervous enough that he never sat down while waiting. But he got his shots, medicine up the nose, and worming paste in the mouth and didn’t flinch at all. When we scheduled his follow up apt for boosters and checked out, I was chatting with a friend for a bit. She gave him lots of pets and tried giving him a treat. He licked her hands, and took the treat in his mouth but set it back down. About 3x lol
He never did eat the biscuit on the way home. Lol
He wasn’t shaking for the ride home either tho! And he still came up to me happily and followed me around so I guess all is forgiven 💕








oh- and he weighs 53 lbs 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh he did GREAT! The kids look proud of him! Good Job Buckwheat!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job, @Boer Mama , Buckwheat and kids!!
It looks like he is pretty happy on the ride home!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness. He looks so pathetic at the vet, just like most LGDs.  It sounds like he did great and there’s no hard feelings. We have had about half our LGDs do that with treats offered from anyone but family. It’s like they take it to be polite but they’re not going to trust just anyone to give them a cookie. Or if they’re stressed, they won’t eat. Apparently they’re not emotional eaters like me. Lol. And I have to say, you have adorable kiddos.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thank you @Moers kiko boars , @MadHouse @FizzyGoats - the kids were more than happy to put off school work to come along and help him feel better about his ride to town.
He does look awe fully pathetic with his little tucked tail 😅
Maybe it’s our own eating habits which make us want to give our animals treats to make them feel better 😆
I was outside this afternoon getting some stuff done and he just followed me everywhere bopping my hand to let me know he was there and would happily accept some pets any chance he got. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗🙏


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

His eyes! He’s so precious! Also your kids are pretty cute too! I’m glad he survived his first trip to the vet, my dog is a big drama queen about it still and she’s 12. She won’t eat the treat in front of the evil vet or store employee who gives it to her but when we get to the car she remembers and demands it 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thank you @BloomfieldM - some day they are cuter than others 😆 other days they are driving me on the crazy train 😜
My older dog is very much the drama queen at the vet!
I think it’s funny your dog remembers and demands the treat… hey, you brought that, right?!? 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you @BloomfieldM - some day they are cuter than others 😆 other days they are driving me on the crazy train 😜
> My older dog is very much the drama queen at the vet!
> I think it’s funny your dog remembers and demands the treat… hey, you brought that, right?!? 😂


She will tap you on the back with her paw… make with the treat lady. How do your kids do in the farm? Do they love it or wish there wasn’t so much work? Or both? 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> She will tap you on the back with her paw… make with the treat lady. How do your kids do in the farm? Do they love it or wish there wasn’t so much work? Or both? 😂


My kids do well. My daughter loves being able to live out of town where we can have lot of animals. My son is in the stage where he wishes we had paved roads/driveway everything so he can ride his scooter 😆 and wants to be have more time with friends instead of the animals. But under his grumbling, he really does have a good heart and can be a good helper.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> My kids do well. My daughter loves being able to live out of town where we can have lot of animals. My son is in the stage where he wishes we had paved roads/driveway everything so he can ride his scooter 😆 and wants to be have more time with friends instead of the animals. But under his grumbling, he really does have a good heart and can be a good helper.


Well at least he wants to be outside on the scooter instead of inside playing video games, right? My nephews are “indoor” kids so when they visit the goats only hold their attention for so long before they want to go inside and watch you tube!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Well at least he wants to be outside on the scooter instead of inside playing video games, right? My nephews are “indoor” kids so when they visit the goats only hold their attention for so long before they want to go inside and watch you tube!


He is definitely attracted to the screen as well, but had to earn that. Lol


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Lol, I was trying to react with heart eyes but it would come up for some reason! Love that he earns his screen time! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Barking… lots of barking.
We’ve got coyotes starting to come in closer… my dad shot one this morning maybe 50-75’ from the houses.
This morning at 4am Buckwheat was barking a lot, which is bad since he’s still staying so close to the houses. Luna was out barking but she goes out further so was southwest of the barn going after whatever everyone was upset about. Bailey is my house dog and she even started growling and barking a bit at the window, so I went outside with her and I tried to let Buckwheat know to be quiet… he did quiet down somewhat.
Currently he is outside barking.
I know he’s a pup and can’t go out after things yet, but is there a way to encourage him not to bark without making him not be concerned about threats? Or do I need to just wait out the barking until he’s confident enough to chase things down? How old might that be… I suppose that varies with each dog.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear that. 
I wonder if @FizzyGoats has an answer to the barking training question.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Last night sounds like justified barking. He was being a good guardian. It’s just annoying because he’s young and therefor sticking closer to home base, trust me, I get it. It’s great you went out there. I’ll share what I do, maybe it’ll fit for you, maybe it won’t. I will usually stand in front of the dog, (sometimes I have my spotlight out, scanning), I look in the direction they are barking, letting them know I see it (even if I don’t) and then calmly say, “Thank you.” I find that is a good cue of that’s enough while keeping harshness and excitement out of your voice. However when there’s a threat nearby they usually won’t and really shouldn’t listen to you to quiet down. They do quiet down with age and confidence, but it is okay to tell them to hush when they are nuisance barking, that constant, cadenced bark at nothing is ok to correct, IMO. He’s probably still a little on edge from whatever was out there last night. If that’s the case, try to let him burn some energy and relax a bit. For nuisance barking, I do the same thing during the day, stand directly in front of the dog, say thank you, and then turn my back to “threat” (even if there isn’t one but just the direction they were barking). Turning your back to it shows him you’re not concerned. If they bark again, I give a calm but firm, “Quiet” or “That’s enough.” And that’s the last of my words. If they bark again, I physically move them. Either by leash (which I keep tied around my waist while training) or just by hand or body. Don’t get angry or aggressive. Even if I just walk him from one side of the barn to the other. Or back him up a few paces, or go around a trough or something, it seems to force a reset of sorts. I don’t talk to the dog or even look at it. No positive attention from me. No anger or resentment. If I do have the leash, when I’m walking, I’ll stop randomly and change directions without warning, re-triggering their puppy brain that I’m in charge. If the pup has calmed, I’ll often walk back to the spot it all started and correct if for any over excitement or verbalization with a quick jab of two fingers to their neck or just my “ahht,” sound. Usually, it’ll relax fairly quickly. Once it’s in a totally relaxed state, I might give a nice stroke on the top of the head or a soft “good boy” and walk away. Eventually, they learn those words you’re saying mean you want them to be quiet and relaxed. I’ve had to do this so much through out some days that I practically got nothing done and wanted to strangle the dog. But I let that all go and kept with it and all that work in the beginning has paid off huge. I also try extremely hard to catch the pup being good, being observant and quiet and being with the livestock. I’ll say a soft, “Good boy,” and then go back to whatever I was doing so I don’t undo the good their doing by getting them excited. If I get anything more than a lazy tail wag, (like if they come to me or get up and get excited, I know that I overdid it). It’s such a balancing act with LGDs because they think so differently than most dogs and you want that independent thought and action while still being respected by them and have them working they way your farm needs them to. You’ll find all that, I have no doubt. Just stick with it. He seems like a good guardian in the makings.

ETA: When they’re barking at a valid threat, I also tell them good boy then. I want them barking at actual danger. That way they know it’s not barking that’s bad, it’s barking at something too far away to be a threat or barking nonstop just because that isn’t acceptable.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks @FizzyGoats - I appreciate your insight. I do think he had a justified reason for barking. Even in the day time there was probably a coyote on the hillside I just didn’t see. My dads dog was also looking over there.
I’ve been working on his barking at the cats and he’s seemed to learn they don’t warrant barking, altho he still kind of wants to chase one now and then. (I’ve got a very friendly cat who doesn’t run but try’s to cuddle the dogs when they come up… I think Buckwheat but it’s tail a little bit yesterday. He was holding the tail in his mouth for a minute prior to the cat hissing so I waiting to see how it played out. Lol)
Luna bonded to the herd immediately upon her arrival and went out with them at 5/6 months old. So hopefully he’ll do some growing this next month or 2 and start staying with them more… as long as he bonds to them and isn’t too bonded to me!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That cat may teach him a lesson.  I bet he’ll bond to the goats as long as that’s what he’s around most the time. Some just take a little longer. And he might take more a perimeter guarding post rather than right in the middle of the goats. But he sounds like a real good guy. And he’s so stinking cute.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I had talk with Buckwheat about letting Luna handle things tonight… we’ll see if he cuts down on the barking 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope you get a good sleep! 😴 Not too much barking.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Do you need to be able to hear the barking at night? Because white noise machines or I just use a big ole fan, really help cut out the noise. Like can’t hear roosters etc.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Do you need to be able to hear the barking at night? Because white noise machines or I just use a big ole fan, really help cut out the noise. Like can’t hear roosters etc.


I don’t need to be able to hear outside noises, and I usually do sleep with my fan going, but have broken myself of that for the season 😆

but he did very well last night, or I just slept harder from being tired from the previous night! This mornings look outside showed him over by his doghouse instead of my front gate, so maybe the comfy straw drew him away since it did get a bit colder last night.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I don’t need to be able to hear outside noises, and I usually do sleep with my fan going, but have broken myself of that for the season 😆
> 
> but he did very well last night, or I just slept harder from being tired from the previous night! This mornings look outside showed him over by his doghouse instead of my front gate, so maybe the comfy straw drew him away since it did get a bit colder last night.


Oh man I can’t sleep with out my fan, in the winter I just point it at the wall as far away from me as possible so I don’t think it makes the room colder. I hope he does better with knowing when to bark and when not to 🙂


----------



## FrizzyHairAndGoats (3 mo ago)

Cute puppy!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buckwheat is acting a lot more like the puppy that he is now that he’s settled in well 😂











































Bailey is happy to have someone to bounce around with, but she might regret it when he’s twice her size 😆😂😅


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! They are having such a great time! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They were having a great old time… of course both of them had ventured into the creek so had muddy paws to slap all over the others back lol
But they got some exercise and had a fun time. Wore each other out a bit… which meant they went back to the water 😆
Bailey goes straight to the middle to start drinking. Buckwheat stood on the side and drank like a gentleman- after playing, but had to have gone in a bit earlier cus I had to wipe Bailey down pretty good before letting her come inside. 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

She’s like, What? With her little ear up 😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> She’s like, What? With her little ear up 😍


I love it when her ears are up, but it’s usually from momentum or the wind 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They’re having so much fun. I think the muddy paw swipes are somehow part of the game. Mine do it too. They seem like great playmates and a it’s good to see Buckwheat come out of his shell and have a blast. And I always love when a farm dog volunteers to drain some LGD pup energy. They are quite the pair.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I love it when her ears are up, but it’s usually from momentum or the wind 😆


She’s very cute


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> She’s very cute


Thank you- I tend to agree! And she’s got quite the personality to boot.
One time she was sitting between my husband I on the couch, left to get a drink. My daughter got up on the couch between us… Bailey came back and huffed, stomped her foot and complained. You could basically hear her saying ‘ that’s not fair, she took my spot’… grace moved and she hopped back up between us 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Thank you- I tend to agree! And she’s got quite the personality to boot.
> One time she was sitting between my husband I on the couch, left to get a drink. My daughter got up on the couch between us… Bailey came back and huffed, stomped her foot and complained. You could basically hear her saying ‘ that’s not fair, she took my spot’… grace moved and she hopped back up between us 😂


That reminds me of our beagles. Sprinkles will pick up her dish and throw it at you when she’s wants water and Willow (no longer with us) was queen of the dramatic sigh and side eye 😂. I look dogs with sass… probably why I like goats 🤔.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

This morning Buckwheat ventured out further and was hanging with the goats a little more… I’m holding out hope that we didn’t make him bond with us too much to prevent him from wanting to bond with the herd also 😁🍀🙏


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He is doing a great job! Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The landscape you get to see around you every day is breathtakingly beautiful in its starkness. Buckwheat is coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> He is doing a great job! Yay!


I was very happy to see him out with the goats this morning! He’s usually by my gate 😂



Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful picture!


Thank you! I’m glad my dirty window didn’t show up too much 🤣



NigerianNewbie said:


> The landscape you get to see around you every day is breathtakingly beautiful in its starkness. Buckwheat is coming along quite nicely.


Thank you! Pretty soon the mountains will have a blanket of snow to dress them up a bit 😊
I’m excited to see how Buckwheat continues to grow and I hope Bailey doesn’t keep him distracted too much 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> This morning Buckwheat ventured out further and was hanging with the goats a little more… I’m holding out hope that we didn’t make him bond with us too much to prevent him from wanting to bond with the herd also
> View attachment 241530


What a gorgeous picture. And I think you can stop worrying, it looks like he knows right where he belongs. The older and more confident he gets, the more he’ll take his position as guardian. Seems to me like you are doing a wonderful job with him.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Buckwheat had his booster shots this morning. Poor baby still shook like a leaf but actually did get a little braver for a minute and gave my friend a tail wag. Lol
Took his shots without a wince again 😊
And he grew 12lbs this last month weighing in at 65# this morning.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I just love his dusky pink nose. My Pomeranian has the same color. Black noses are overrated. 😋


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job, Buckwheat!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think Buckwheat is trying to impress that little beauty thats with him!🥰 Hes such a pretty LGD!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think Buckwheat is trying to impress that little beauty thats with him!🥰 Hes such a pretty LGD!


He did stay cuddled up to her all the way home!
I had to pick him up and carry him back out to the pickup tho… I was like really? You don’t want to stay in the exam room silly boy 😅


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, a little girl and a big dog. What a beautiful relationship. I’m glad he did well. Now you’ll have to bring a drag sled for him so you don’t have to carry that big boy back out to the vehicle again.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yes 😂
And grace said he weighs more than her now and we really need to work on him not jumping up on her. He’s gotten over any bashfulness he had and is pretty playful with the kids now.. I’ve had to yell at him to tell him to stay down a few times but he seems to be getting the idea. At least from me 😅


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Bailey and Buckwheat are pretty much besties lol
They had fun digging in the snow today while I spread some chips out.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Buckwheat has really grown. Looking good!🥰


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Yay, best friends!!!


----------

